# First Reds on Fly



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Started out my search the afternoon of June 12th at location "X" and after a few hours of wading we found a good group of reds tailing. After a few casts I stuck my first red. However it would end quickly, not sure if it was the fact that I was shaking in my wade boots but I cranked on this fish way to hard and my leader broke. With light fading and a completely disturbed flat we called it a day. Oh yeah "*picture guy*" missed the action! 

Next morning launched early and headed for the ULM. After a few hours of searching and winds picking up to about 25-30 mph we found a mother load of reds. Here I managed to stick and land my first red on a fly that went 30.5". I had about 10 other opportunities but never could get my fly to them. I also managed to get my first lesson in poling a skiff.

Have any of you ever managed to stick a pole in the mud and not be able to get it out in time and go falling off the platform? :rotfl:

:cheers:


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good job.

PS, you look just like Ish. :rotfl:


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great report and congrats on your first fish.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

The only thing you forgot to do when you hooked that tailing fish was yell out "SON!!!"

"Picture guy" had his work cut out for him. He was laughing too hard watching you flail away at that school. I don't know what was funnier, all the muffed casts, or how hard your knees were shaking!

Here he is feeding the fish:


Capt. Troutset in action... 


Unfortunately it broke off before I could get another picture off, but it was great watching you break your hymen.

And congrats on the big fish...1st fish = oversize fish. Sucks to be you. Not many people have the skills to land a 31" fish with only a couple of weekends of fly fishing under their belt.

(sorry, the pictures suck cuz the light sucked.)


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Good job.
> 
> PS, you look just like Ish. :rotfl:


i'm not that ugly.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*funny*



Ish said:


> I don't know what was funnier, all the muffed casts, or how hard your knees were shaking!
> http://img35.imageshack.us/i/shakinindaboots.jpg/
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

So y'all are BOTH in the witness protection program? Dude, I need to turn in some mafia guy or something.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

thats awesome. congrats on the first red on fly.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*my pretty mug*



Stuart said:


> So y'all are BOTH in the witness protection program? Dude, I need to turn in some mafia guy or something.


Dude my pic is under my profile.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so is mine.


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Benge/Ish - Y'all suck! Nice fish... I might have had better luck the other day had I not been inebriated and seen you waving me to the tailers...


----------

